# Carter and Sons Toolworks?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the "new" lathe tools and woodcraft made by Carter and Sons Toolworks? I dont know much about them, but they look well made, have a good heft to them, and are made in the US. They also come with a steep price tag.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

They sure look nice.

Carl Jacobson ( https://www.youtube.com/user/haydenHD ) got a set of them … I think he did a review, but I can't find it on his video list.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

http://carterandsontoolworks.com/pages/the-tools

So went to their site found no prices listed. So went to stores listed at their site "Klingspor's Woodworking Shop & Woodcraft. Could not find their tools listed online or in Klingspor's catalog.

Did find those tools here;
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2014/08/prweb12109548.htm

If do not like those prices M42 HSS tools check out.
http://d-waytools.com/tools-gouges.html

If like high price tools better source if have the money;
http://woodturning.org/downloads/d/CATALOG_W_PRICES_9_12_2014.pdf

Not knocking Carter & Son tools not available everywhere yet. Just saying need to look around for best price.


----------



## descolada (Jun 23, 2013)

I picked up the big bowl gouge in Jan (guess my local woodcraft got these very early) on the advice of one of the instructors there. I was/am pretty new to woodturning, but I've been doing some pretty big bowls and like this tool quite a bit. It came with the multi-bevel fingernail profile already ground and that was a nice bonus to someone new.

I've a pretty decent collection of Sorby turning tools as well, and I have to say the stability from this one is a serious + when turning large bowls. Only downside is that the aluminum handle gets cold in the winter.


----------

